# i need to get my plants to flower and produce seeds



## fleshgear (Aug 9, 2009)

i am in an aquarium society and participating in the horticulture award program. in order to advance to the next level i need to grow a plant get it to flower and plant the seeds and get at least one plant from it. i have an emersed setup for almost a year now. lots of crypts, they grow ok, no flowers yet.
i have hygrophilia angustifolia that was flowering, many flowers. but i dont think i got any seeds from it. there doesnt seem to be any development from the flowers. does any one have any exp. in this?

is there any other plants that i can get that will work for what i need?

i have tried growing echinodorus with no success in emersed form. not sure why.
my setup is in a 33 gallon tank, tight lid, about 80% humidity on average.
i am using rockwool (rock fiber) for the media.
about 1/2 inch of water
it is under a dual 48" t8 bulb
i tried echinodorus ozelot. it was supposed to be self fertile. but it died.

i am looking to try other sp. of hygrophilia, ludwigia, limnophilia. 
all of the plants i get are grown submersed, so they have to adjust to emersed
any other sugestions

i have a vivarium with 2 fire belly toads in a 5 gal tank it has crypt wenditii. some anubias and java moss, a little bit of java fern.
the crypts flower sometimes, but i never seem to have more than 1 flower at a time.
this tank i never add ferts, only crickets ad water. crypts grow great it has a 13watt cfl 6500k


maybe i need more light on the 33 gallon tank?

thanks


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

have you tried putting your covered emersed setup outside?
lots of light from the sun.


----------



## fleshgear (Aug 9, 2009)

Too cold to do that in canada


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

I would try aponogetons.

I've gotten an aponogeton crispus to flower several times... Not sure it would count as 'seeds', but you have to manually pollinate the flowers...

A soft paintbrush works well... Then after a while the flowers seem to die and lay on the water surface...
Later you get these tiny green 'bananas' on the flowers. They're actually plantlets, but it may be good enough.


----------

